
The Unspoken Pain of Cofounder Relationships - loumal
https://medium.com/swlh/the-unspoken-pain-of-cofounder-relationships-5e66e100d925
======
ValentineC
@dang, could we please change the submitted Medium link, which has a login
wall, to the original blog post? [https://www.mattmunson.me/cofounder-
pain/](https://www.mattmunson.me/cofounder-pain/)

